# Sharing some of my training - multiple strikes Trap Back fist



## JowGaWolf (May 5, 2020)

I've been asked not to show the first half of this combination which is why the video is choppy, but the second half is what I put together.  It's a series of 13 strikes made of 4 combos.. This is how I practice many of my combinations.  Instead of training one combo at a time, I string them together.  You might be able to see the thin ropes that are hanging.  I use those to help train my sensitivity and to help make sure that I don't get too wild with my punches.

It was difficult to go as fast as I wanted because I had very little traction. It's still faster than what I usually show.  Definitely faster than my sparring.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 6, 2020)

- Right hammer fist, right back fist, left hammer fist, left back fist.
- Right back fist, left hammer fist, right hammer fist, left back fist (3 rings catch the moon).

Both are very famous CMA circular punch combo.

You can

1. start from circular punches and end with straight punches.
2. start from straight punches and end with circular punches.

IMO, 1 < 2.

The reason is simple. After your fist has landed on your opponent's nose, you can take your time to knock him out after that.


----------

